# Plant ID please?



## Hashbaz (May 14, 2011)

Can anyone ID the bright pink plant in the middle?










I do not own this plant (but I really want to). I saw it in a post on a different forum.

Thanks.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

It's tough to tell, but I would say Iresine herbstii.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

